# difference in trigger bars?



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

im looking at trigger bars for my 92 on brownells they have three the first is trigger bar w/trigger slot for $28.25 then the stainless one w/trigger slot for $50.50

then one thats just trigger bar for $66.81. idk what the trigger slot is or the difference between the first one and the last one??


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Go with one of the first two w/trigger slot would be my suggestion. And for your earlier post; unless you reassembled something terribly wrong, I don't see how your trigger bar has worn out? Isn't your pistol relatively new?

Why did you dissasemble the trigger bar in the first place, were you changing out the trigger or springs? Sounds like you reassembled the trigger bar, trigger bar spring and/or the trigger spring incorrectly would be my speculation.






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFF029AE836039B8E


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

yes the pistol was bought 7/3/15 so it is new. i took it off because there was movement at the front where it connects to the trigger, i thought it was normal so i put it back together and it worked fine for 200 more rounds and about and hour of dry fire then the DA pull went out. i also used those videos to do it they are great.


----------



## Skyviking (Sep 22, 2015)

I would pull off the slide and take a few photos of the innards with your cell phone, then compare with the video to see if you actually see anything out of whack. (Springs are the likely suspects). Then disassemble it again. Compare and reassemble while the video is playing; stopping the video while you futz with the part. If you installed a different trigger bar, it likely was not fitted correctly. There are places that have to be filed-to-fit on carefully, while not changing the angles on the bar surfaces.


----------



## Skyviking (Sep 22, 2015)

For that kind of money, I would send it to Wilson Combat for one of their trigger jobs. The trigger on my Wilson Combat 96 has to be felt to be believed. If you have been into the gun already, buy a wilson combat short reach trigger, their oversize magazine release, install them, then send to gun in for a trigger job. You will not regret it.


----------

